

Good Flash applications? - sohail

After reading <a href="http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=81594" rel="nofollow">http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=81594</a>, I kind of realized that I'm missing this whole Flex/Actionscript/Flash world (do those even go together?)<p>My only exposures to Flash are with Youtube which sucks and Google Video which is awesome. Are there any real interactive apps that aren't just glorified databases or passive?<p>I've been thinking that the browser sucks for interactivity (no, Javascript abuse isn't acceptable), thick client applications are too much work but something in between could be golden.<p>Thanks<p>Update: I guess games could count but aren't what I am looking for. Anything else?
======
nickb
I generally dislike Flash. It's a CPU pig and horrible for SEO. Also, none of
the mobile devices support it. Apple hates it so much they asked YouTube to
recode all of their videos so they don't have to put it on iPhone.

------
ivankirigin
splashup.com is photoshop online

------
spiralhead
<http://box2dflash.sourceforge.net/>

------
jakewolf
iminlikewithyou.com

